# pkg_create is gone so how to create package with pkgng



## gpatrick (Sep 28, 2014)

Built nginx from source and want to create a package for it.  How is that done with the new pkgng?


```
# pkg create -o /usr/local/nginx nginx
```

The example in the man page is using ports to create a package.  I've searched but have been unable to find an example of a custom package being created.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 28, 2014)

`pkg create nginx` should put the package file right where you ran the command after you've installed (rather than just built it) from ports.  [edit] From source?  Some of the mailing lists I may have seen complex answers to that question. [/edit]  Easier to just build it from ports...


----------



## kpa (Sep 28, 2014)

`make package` in the port directory.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Somewhere after `make patch` I've once "configured" manually within the extracted source code files, but unsure of the procedure now, it has been years.


----------

